# Help ... Newbie advice needed



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Guys
Myself & young family have plans to move in March ..
My husband working via internet and can work almost anywhere & I'm a qualified Nail Technician.
We have 3 kiddies Lewis 6yrs... Theo... 4yrs ... Amelia 2yrs... During this move these little ones are a paramount interest and their happiness is of utmost importance. ..
We have a business and friend connection in Murcia whom is researching schools and property to rent in the Al Cazeres area ... 
I'm hoping to meet some British people from the area whom have children and can give me some advice and maybe even form a friendship xx 
I'm incredibly excited but I'm a worry wart ... 
Thanks so much for reading 
I love to hear back ASAP xxxx
Kind regards 
Xxxx


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry los alcazares xx


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone?? X


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

I think people are probably out enjoying the sunshine at the moment. There are quite a few Brits in and around Los Alcazares so maybe someone will be able to help you later.

Sorry I can't help personally.


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

Thankyou Jaws..
Impatient mare aren't i ... Ha ha xx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiaups said:


> Hi Guys
> Myself & young family have plans to move in March ..
> My husband working via internet and can work almost anywhere & I'm a qualified Nail Technician.
> We have 3 kiddies Lewis 6yrs... Theo... 4yrs ... Amelia 2yrs... During this move these little ones are a paramount interest and their happiness is of utmost importance. ..
> ...


Working via the internet means, presumably, he is self-employed and would have to register as "autonomo" in Spain which means he will have to pay €260 (or more if it goes up) in Spanish NI contributions every month irrespective of whether he makes €10,000 or €0. This will, however give him and his dependants access to the Spanish healthcare system. This is on top of income tax. As far as your own employment is concerned, you are highly unlikely to be able to find anything in your field (the B Ark comes to mind).

Wherever you live you will need to register on the 'Padron' to gain access to the local education system. The children should be able to fare reasonably well in the Spanish state schools and will probably pick up Spanish quite quickly and be teaching you.

You will be required to register as residents within 90 days of your arrival and to do this you will be required to show proof of healthcare coverage (either via a S1 from Newcastle or insurance) plus financial resources to prove that you will not become a financial liability to the state (varies according to area but is of the order of €600 per head going into a Spanish bank account every month and/or €6000 per head in capital, also in a Spanish bank account). After 183 days or sooner you will be classed as a tax-resident and be required to submit tax returns in Spain and, of course pay Spanish income-tax.


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok wow .. Lot to take in... Ok so is the 600 in euros or pounds? ... And would that just be for adults or kiddies 2? 
My husband has lived in Greece before kids were born but I've never ventured out of my home town.. To say I'm petrified is putting it lightly ... I am worried about, kids settling, house, legal things, healthcare, schools, home sickness, no friends :-( xxxx
I am excited but feel if I research enough and maybe make a few friends on here I'll be
Ok? 
My profession is flexible .. I don't rely on my wage here but maybe if I brought my kit I might get a few mums etc? My Spanish friend said there are NO good Nail Techs in area and that I could probably do well? 
Thanks


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

Ps what's the 'B ARK' ?? X


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Regarding state schools, you'll need to be empadronados (a registered resident) before you can apply to schools, and the application process for the September intake may well take place very soon after you arrive (assuming that to be March). So you might not get the chance to do the paperwork before the deadline for state school applications. I'm not sure how it works in Murcia so you'll have to do your own research. 

For the 2 year old and 4 year old this shouldn't be a problem, since there should be a few nursery schools around the place that can take them. But for the 6 year old it might be. That's because education is obligatory from 6 years upwards in Spain so from then on the only options available are state school, private school or home education (illegal but people do it). If you miss the main intake then it might be difficult to get the 6 year old into a decent state school, the best ones will be full and he may end up having to go to one that is far from where you intend to live. Again you'll have to do your own research on this. I'm not familiar with Murcia, just trying to give you things to bear in mind from my experience in Madrid.


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

I really appreciate any advice... I'm freaking out and it's not till march x


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

lydiaups said:


> Ok wow .. Lot to take in... Ok so is the 600 in euros or pounds? ... And would that just be for adults or kiddies 2?
> My husband has lived in Greece before kids were born but I've never ventured out of my home town.. To say I'm petrified is putting it lightly ... I am worried about, kids settling, house, legal things, healthcare, schools, home sickness, no friends :-( xxxx
> I am excited but feel if I research enough and maybe make a few friends on here I'll be
> Ok?
> ...


Requirements vary from area to area, but in most it seems to be around 600 euros/ month/ person incl kids into a Spansh bank account. In addition some areas also seem to ask for around 6000euros per person savings in a Spanish bank. You said on anothe post your husban earns around £2500/ month - don't know if that's nett or gross, but either way you could be struggling to satisfy the authorities you have enough for 5 people, especially if you don't have a very substantial amount of savings.

As well as considering your husbands autonomo payments, you also need to consider how much he'd be taxed in Spain instead of the UK. He should also check any other impact Spanish requirements may have on running his business.

It sounds as if you have a lot of research to do between now and March. You need to be in possession of all the facts before you can begin to deal with "legalities" during your visit in March.


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm Actually really worried now .. We have no savings ... And I feel completely out of my depth.. We want to do things properly x


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

please don't do it ,three kids ,no savings ,no job.sorry you wouldn't last a month.there's no benefit system here like the uk,hundreds of euros for school books,even school lunch is six euros per child, per day ! the list goes on


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

My husband does have a job & a good one ... He's very successful xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best thing to do IMO, is to have a few fact finding trips - to look around at the basics, costs, distances, "feel" etc. Visit some ex pat bars and get chatting to those who are already living there, visit the schools and maybe try to chat to other parents?, have a look at properties, talk to some agents (dont sign anything til you're sure lol). I have to say that there are/were many nail technicians where we lived in Benalmadema, but who knows - maybe visit them too?????

It'll all make it seem a bit more real and maybe more achievable??? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry what's IMO? Yes I'm definitely going to research properly and if it's not viable financially or any other way we won't come.. I'm stressed beyond belief and hoping I so enough research to be sufficient .. I'm a salon owner at home and that will be run whilst I'm in Spain.. I'm highly qualified and compete nationally in uk.. I love beauty and nails and hope to bring my kit out xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lydiaups said:


> My husband does have a job & a good one ... He's very successful xx


Which makes a huge difference. That's not to say it will be easy though, even so, especially with young children. 
Been there done that ten years ago. I had two daughters and my husband worked away. I was used to him being away but it's a whole different ballgame in a foreign country where you don't speak the language,
However, we made it, and so do others. It's much harder than living in the UK, but for us it's been worth it.

Sadly, we are the minority. Out of the maybe 20 expat families we met in the first year, we're the only one still here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lydiaups said:


> Sorry what's IMO? Yes I'm definitely going to research properly and if it's not viable financially or any other way we won't come.. I'm stressed beyond belief and hoping I so enough research to be sufficient .. I'm a salon owner at home and that will be run whilst I'm in Spain.. I'm highly qualified and compete nationally in uk.. I love beauty and nails and hope to bring my kit out xx


IMO = in my opinion lol !! 

Its more about being able to show and prove your ability with your profession, which wont be easy in a saturated and price driven market. I'm not trying to put you off tho, I'm trying to find a way for you to relax and see it as an adventure. We were in Spain for five wonderful years, but had to return due to kids education, husbands desire to stop commuting etc. Its a wonderful country to live in, but its a harsh country and its still not out of recession.

But visit - see what you think and feel. That will help. One thing I will say tho, dont burn your UK bridges. Maybe see it as a two year "sabbatical" and see what happens???

Jo xxxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> Regarding state schools, you'll need to be empadronados (a registered resident) before you can apply to schools, and the application process for the September intake may well take place very soon after you arrive (assuming that to be March). So you might not get the chance to do the paperwork before the deadline for state school applications. I'm not sure how it works in Murcia so you'll have to do your own research.
> 
> For the 2 year old and 4 year old this shouldn't be a problem, since there should be a few nursery schools around the place that can take them. But for the 6 year old it might be. That's because education is obligatory from 6 years upwards in Spain so from then on the only options available are state school, private school or home education (illegal but people do it). If you miss the main intake then it might be difficult to get the 6 year old into a decent state school, the best ones will be full and he may end up having to go to one that is far from where you intend to live. Again you'll have to do your own research on this. I'm not familiar with Murcia, just trying to give you things to bear in mind from my experience in Madrid.



Being on the padron is NOTHING to do with being registered as resident (foreigners list).

... but the op will require both (I seem to recall) to get children into school.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

One thing you might want to bear in mind with regard to schedules is the UK will stop issuing S1 forms from 1st April, so to take advantage of them, you will need to get moving.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you have a good secure job in the UK, I'd certainly think long and hard before coming to Spain. £2500 a month isn't really a lot for five people to live on with no savings in a new country...it's essential to have adequate resources in case of things not turning out as planned.
Unemployment is three times higher in Spain than in the UK. In some areas it's more than that. Although some would disagree, I don't think the cost of living is much less here than in the UK. Electricity is higher, for a start and some parts of Spain can be very cold in winter. Jo used to live about thirty minutes' drive inland from our house -we're on the coast - and I remember her telling us she had to scrape ice off the windscreen of her car. That's not something most people associate with Spain!
Life can be good here if you have enough money to feel secure. Otherwise it's a struggle, the same as anywhere and as has been pointed out, Spain has no welfare safety net. 
Sunshine doesn't come free, sadly!
I think for me the no savings would be a worry, not so much the income. I think you need at least a year's income behind you. Children are extremely expensive as you'll know and all those unexpected events -illness, car repairs, need to fly home for family emergencies...can make a big hole in your income.
Your best plan is to come for a year and see how things go.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> One thing you might want to bear in mind with regard to schedules is the UK will stop issuing S1 forms from 1st April, so to take advantage of them, you will need to get moving.


The husband has an Internet company so will be paying autonomo which would cover their healthcare, so no need to worry about S1's


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Being on the padron is NOTHING to do with being registered as resident (foreigners list).
> 
> ... but the op will require both (I seem to recall) to get children into school.


Yes but being on the padron has EVERYTHING to do with being registered as a resident with the local council.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> Yes but being on the padron has EVERYTHING to do with being registered as a resident with the local council.


.... and this is why terminology is so important!

You are quite correct, the 'padron' is for anyone who lives in Spain as a resident. It is NOT for holiday-makers or anyone who spends most of their time outside of Spain.


Because of these terminology issues, we don't normally refer to the padron as being registered as resident (which of course it is).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> .... and this is why terminology is so important!
> 
> You are quite correct, the 'padron' is for anyone who lives in Spain as a resident. It is NOT for holiday-makers or anyone who spends most of their time outside of Spain.
> 
> ...


But then you cant be on the padron without a residencia/NIE can you?????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> But then you cant be on the padron without a residencia/NIE can you?????
> 
> Jo xxx


yes you can - even illegal immigrants can go on the padrón

some extranjerías won't allow you to register as resident until you are on the padrón though

according to the law, all you need to register on the padrón is proof of ID such as passport & proof of address such as rental contract, letter from landlord or relative/friend if you're staying with someone without a rental contract, or proof that you own the property


----------



## manuelg (Jan 8, 2014)

if your husband can work anywhere, i think you must worry about you are going to get job working as nail tech, i know a little about this because my exgirlfriend work in Malaga like like nail artist from 8 years ago, in spain there is cities with more demand for nail decoration and others that not, i think that you must select a big city with at least 1000.000 if you want to be sure you can have customers interested in nail decoration.
Malaga, Valencia, Madrid, Sevilla, Barcelona, etc are good cities.
I would suggest Malaga because it have a warn weather too, that i think you will appreciate too.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Not that I've ever had my nails done (honest) but Madrid seems to be absolutely full of nail technicians. Not only the specialist salons, but also places like El Corte Inglés has them.

But perhaps more importantly - how can you be a nail technician if you don't speak much Spanish? I'd have thought that not only is it important to be able to discuss your customer's requirements, but also many of them are just after a chinwag anyway - like going to the hairdressers. I suspect an expat area would be more suitable.


----------

